# Forum More Stuff Go to Whoa!  Firebug's home renovation...

## firebug454

Hey all, 
We started this reno a bit over a year ago. We purchased the house about  9 years ago as an extended miners cottage, 3 large bedrooms, weather  board/iron, skillion extension, no garage. We poured a slab and driveway  and erected a double shed with carport not too long after we bought it.  After a few more years living in the house we decided we loved where we  live but the house was too small and could use a makeover... 
This was how she looked just before the renovation started...

----------


## firebug454

Demolition of front verandah...

----------


## firebug454

Garage floor slab poured and framework started...

----------


## firebug454

Main bedroom framework done, sarking on, windows in, roof line matched to existing. Really starting to take shape now...   
Weatherboard starting to go on...

----------


## firebug454

Inside. The two existing bedroom spaces were gutted with the dividing wall removed. We then widened the space and turned the rooms around 90deg so every bedroom has access via the hall.     
Master bedroom with ensuite and WIR...

----------


## firebug454

Gyprock... 
Master bedroom:   
Looking back at ensuite and WIR:   
Ensuite:  http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m.../WP_000494.jpg  http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m.../WP_000495.jpg 
Hall:  http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m.../WP_000493.jpg

----------


## firebug454

Gyprock: 
Main bedroom...   
Looking back at ensuite and WIR...   
Ensuite...      
Hall...

----------


## firebug454

The common wall between the lounge room and bedroom 3 we filled with Bradford rockwool acoustic batts and then two layers of Gyprock to stop any noise going either way through the wall. My son plays heavy metal on his electric guitar and unless his door is open we hear nothing in the lounge room or kitchen. We used the same batts in the garage walls to stop any noise in the house from the cars. Highly recommended... 
Bedroom 3 and 4 with built in robes...

----------


## firebug454

Out the back now. We extended the back living area by 2.7m. Removed the old skillion roof and retrussed throughout at 2.7m ceilings. Then added a timber deck onto the back to overlook the reserve.  
Old timber deck removed...     
Truss delivery...   
Starting rear extension...

----------


## firebug454



----------


## firebug454

Water tank installed and framework cladded Merbau decking boards also screwed to the floor...

----------


## firebug454

Back inside. Removing all the old Gyprock, the old kitchen cupboards and the hardwood skillion bearers from the old roof... 
Old kitchen...     
Lounge area showing the difference in ceiling height...   
Old rear wall...

----------


## firebug454

Gyprocked kitchen...   
Myself and a mate installed the kitchen that arrived flat packed...

----------


## firebug454

Granite benches installed by some other mates...

----------


## firebug454

Back outside.  
Digging holes for stupidarsed soak away pits, destroying my lovely flat buffalo lawn...      
Filling in stupidarsed pits...    
Starting driveway extension...

----------


## Stangman

Wow! Impressive work. 
Especially like the verandahs and bathroom. 
Did you do a lot of the work yourself or hire a builder for the job? 
What is a ballpark figure all up for the extensions? 
Stangman.

----------


## firebug454

Lounge room gyprocking now finished...     
Time for hardwood floors. Did all the prep myself and got a pro in to sand/polish/coat. 
Removed about a thousand staples from the old carpet and sanded down any high spots...   
Secret nailed using a nail gun. Beats hitting my thumb with a hammer...

----------


## firebug454

> Wow! Impressive work. 
> Especially like the verandahs and bathroom. 
> Did you do a lot of the work yourself or hire a builder for the job? 
> What is a ballpark figure all up for the extensions? 
> Stangman.

  We got a builder in to organise all the structural electrical and plumbing. Anything I could do (or thought I could do) myself I did with the help of the Mrs. 
If I had to do this job again we would owner build. If owner building saves you about 1/3, then we would have saved about $60+k...

----------


## firebug454

Floor coated in semi-gloss acrylic...

----------


## firebug454

Finishing of the kitchen cupboards...       
Painted and furniture back in...

----------


## firebug454

Outside primed...     
Railing around rear deck...

----------


## firebug454

Splashes of red...  
In addition to the red feature wall in the lounge room, we did one at the end of the hall in the entrance way...   
Splashbacks in the kitchen. Before...   
After...   
Front yard landscaped leveled and re-turfed. Front door is still in  primer but will also be red in the not too distant future. Outside  colours all just happen to be from the Colorbond range, as they are  neutral and easy to match. Nice new letterbox and hardwood surround  finishes it all off...    
Next job is a hardwood built in BBQ on the rear deck...

----------


## shauck

Wow! That's a big change. Nice work.

----------


## Handyjack

Wow! You must work fast as the little girl appears not to have aged. 
I hope no injuries occurred during the reno, as working in thongs is not good OH & S.

----------

